# Out-of-State insurance and registration



## JoeDirt (Jul 16, 2015)

I am attending school in a different state than which my car is registered and insured (in my mother's name) and have been driving since March of last year. I recently updated my insurance card as it was about to expire and I got an email back from uber saying "Your documents need a second look: Proof of Insurance - You submitted an out of state document. In order to drive on the uber platform you must upload an in state document."

I've been driving for almost a year with out-of-state everything! Will I be able to drive again or should I just quit while I'm (somewhat) ahead?


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

You're not allowed to Youber out of your market or state. You can't use someone else's car and insurance either so I don't know how that went through? I believe you are to register a car in a state that you moved to permanently within 30 days, unless you own a second home half of the year. Don't forget safety inspection sticker and of course drivers licence with updated address. Sounds like a disaster. lol


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Sounds like a disaster. lol


You're so helpful. smh

They may take several attempts, but try elevating to a supervisor, explaining you are an out of state student.


----------



## JoeDirt (Jul 16, 2015)

Sorry I will try to clarify a little. I signed up to drive in Wisconsin where I attend school and where I have completed my past 700+ trips. I have always driven with Indiana (home state) plates, registration, and insurance (yes my name is on the insurance). I actually tried to go online in Indiana when I was home last and it did not let me because I was outside of my market.

Now I tried to update my proof of insurance picture within the app and I got an email stating that I must have Wisconsin insurance and registration to drive in Wisconsin. The Uber CSRs have been no help, I have explained the situation multiple times and they just keep asking for in-state registration and insurance card, very frustrating. 

I can't find anything on Ubers website saying I must be registered and insured in the state that I am driving in. It only requires that I signed up in the state that I am planning to drive in. Once again, this has not been a problem in the past (unless I somehow slipped throughout the cracks when I originally signed up, but this also isn't the first time I've updated my out-of-state info) so I am confused why I am all of sudden now allowed to drive. 

Any advice or intuition about my situatuion?


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

You're not allowed to drive for them in Florida for instance with New York tags, then again you're not allowed to drive in Florida with New York tags unless you either are a tourist or live there less than six months and live in a second home, in Florida. Your drivers license, registration and insurance must show where you reside, where you live most of the year. Sounds like you were lucky and fell through the cracks.


----------



## JoeDirt (Jul 16, 2015)

Also Wisconsin has a law saying that out of state students do not need to transfer their car registration and insurance


----------

